# Was it worth it?



## Jk888 (Dec 28, 2011)

feel free to Speculate


----------



## SteveNT (Dec 28, 2011)

Dont ask dont get!

I know plenty of people who would have carefully separated them both, and eaten them! (when the battle was fresh!)


----------



## Kimberlyann (Dec 29, 2011)

How sad


----------



## Chris1 (Dec 29, 2011)

eewwwwwwwww,....id say no, not worth it,...!!!


----------



## Bluetonguesblack (Dec 29, 2011)

Everyones a winner ,, Not !


----------



## yewherper (Dec 30, 2011)

You lose that battle, you lose that battle 9 times out of 10.


----------



## imported_Varanus (Dec 30, 2011)

They met at a popular nightclub in the city, things went well until they went back to "her" place, only to find out, to his complete suprise, that not only was "she" the same gender, but also not of his species!! Goannas arn't so smart after all.


----------



## Jk888 (Dec 30, 2011)

its a _Perentie_ (Varanus giganteus)


----------



## Trench (Dec 30, 2011)

did you take that pic?


----------



## Mr.James (Dec 30, 2011)

Very sad..


----------



## Retic (Dec 30, 2011)

That is in the Brisbane Museum, a Perentie tried unsuccessfully to eat an Echidna and both died.


----------



## Elapidae1 (Dec 30, 2011)

I can't see the sadness in it, just nature and its wonders at work.


----------



## Bluetongue1 (Dec 30, 2011)

Jk888 said:


> its a _Perentie_ (Varanus giganteus)


CORRECTION: Was a Perentie.



imported_Varanus said:


> They met at a popular nightclub in the city, things went well until they went back to "her" place, only to find out, to his complete suprise, that ....


 someone had spiked more than his drink. 


Clearly a FAIL on that regurge

Blue


----------



## Tassie97 (Dec 30, 2011)

hmmmm i dont get it?!?


----------



## Jk888 (Dec 30, 2011)

Trench said:


> did you take that pic?


nah


----------



## spilota_variegata (Dec 30, 2011)

Is that a rabbit on the echidna? If so, what was it thinking? Hey looks like this echidna is well and truly screwed - I might just try my luck here


----------



## Bluetongue1 (Dec 30, 2011)

Last known words: "I still can't see those ants you were telling me about..."


----------



## JasonL (Dec 30, 2011)

Thats not sad, thats just life.


----------



## feathergrass (Dec 30, 2011)

that Perentie was obviously a blonde in life


----------



## Mr.James (Dec 30, 2011)

Bluetongue1 said:


> Last known words: "I still can't see those ants you were telling me about..."



Lol! Classic!


----------



## hrafna (Jan 2, 2012)

this is why interspecies erotica is just so wrong! go for a kiss and death happens!


----------



## GellyAmbert (Jan 2, 2012)

I think it was worth it... how many of their "smarter" friends got to go on display at a museum after they died...?


----------

